# CODING JOB AVAILABLE through Aerotek



## shannondouglass (May 5, 2011)

There is a position at providence through AEROTEK available....RIGHT NOW for a CPC coder

Please let him know Shannon Douglass-Wilkins referred you...Thanks and good luck


CONTACT INFO IS
Christopher Harrison | Account Manager
( Work: 425.893.6049 | ( Mobile: 206.473.1445
* E-mail: chharris@aerotek.com|( Fax: 425.893.6090

11000 NE 33rd Place Suite 200 | Bellevue, WA 98004


----------



## onlytruebelle@hotmail.com (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

I tried to apply for one of the ten areotek coding jobs in the Montgomery, Al area today. I was kinda brushed off by the contact that I was given. They just said there was a minimum of two years exp. Needed. I take my boards next week, but I have bee in the medical feild for about eleven years. Any suggestions for getting my foot a bit further in the door.
Thanks
Jeanie


----------



## biller4u (May 6, 2011)

I applied also have not heard anything most jobs you get no responses I am looking for leads also I am CPC.


----------



## cordelia (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't give up yet, sometimes they take a couple days to a week to get back to people.


----------



## shearin328 (May 6, 2011)

*Coding Position*

Do they serve Diet Coke?

~


----------

